# Fun dog shows Scotland



## GSDlover4ever

Do any of you know of any dog shows in Scotland that are going to be on next year?

I love taking my girls to fun dogs shows and I want to put the dates in my diary to make sure we can go....


----------



## MaisyMoomin

Bit short notice but Edinburgh's Hogmanay 2012/13 - Be Lucky


----------



## GSDlover4ever

MaisyMoomin said:


> Bit short notice but Edinburgh's Hogmanay 2012/13 - Be Lucky


Awwww I wish I had noticed it earlier....


----------



## Oscar12

I'm going for a hunt about just now so if I find anything I'll post it on here, hopefully keep it relatively up to date to use in the future too


----------



## MaisyMoomin

30th March details to follow AMCUK ~ Alaskan Malamute Rescue UK

Edited: doh! Just seen this on another thread!

Some bits n bobs on here http://www.canineconcernscotland.org.uk/events.cfm?ID=39


----------



## Oscar12

I didn't want to add it on here to distract from the thread!

I found this, might not be relevant to everyone but it's a list of Scottish Canine events. Once you open the Entry Form it gives more details of where and when.

PrintMatters: Free Dog Show Schedule Downloads

Also ..
Scottish Rottweiler Club Open Show
Sunday 24th March 2013 
Venue: Cochrane Hall, Alva

Scottish Rottweiler Club 28th Championship Show
Saturday 18th May 2013
Venue: Scottish Equestrian Centre, Eccelsmachan, Broxburn


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Thank you, i'll put the days in my diary.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Do any of you know of any other shows?


----------



## MaisyMoomin

Looks like these guys have a fun dog show but no schedule or anything yet 4th May 2013 Neilston Agricultural Society - 187th Open Cattle Show and Sheep Dog Trials

Another one that has fun shows here, details TBC 25th May HOME - STEWARTON & DUNLOP SHOW

Think these guys may have a dog show Ayr County Show Home page


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Thanks


----------



## MaisyMoomin

Oh oh theirs one this weekend let me go find it.

Here we go https://www.facebook.com/events/149972701822502/?ref=2


----------



## GSDlover4ever

MaisyMoomin said:


> Oh oh theirs one this weekend let me go find it.
> 
> Here we go https://www.facebook.com/events/149972701822502/?ref=2


I'm going to this one, planning on doing some photo shoots with the homeless hounds....


----------

